# Dodo Juice homebrew grainy?



## footfistart

Recently i got a present from my other half and it was the dodo juice homebrew kit.

So I set about making it making sure I made it to a tee.

This is how it looked before hand.



















Added the solvent and got the heat on. This was a gentle heat.










After everything had melted/dissolved together and I was happy there wasn't any lumps or anything in there I took it off the heat and started the curing process.

I left it far away from anything that could turn the wax bad and left it for a few days to do its thing.

This is what I ended up with but I'm not very happy with it.










It spreads very well but it's a bit oily though?










I thought I'd use it on my car at the time to see how well it would be. Any it went on very well. Even though there was grains on the applicator but as soon as you started to spread it out they kinda melted away a bit?

This was the beading later on that day after some rain.










It's not great and the protection it offered was ok. Lasted around three weeks also.

Now some questions.

Can I melt this back down to see whether I can get rid of the grainy texture?

Also looking into the jar there what looks like moisture or oil moving around between the wax and the jar. Is this normal in a homebrew?

Many Thanks

Ryan


----------



## Dodo Factory

Water level looks too low for correct cooling. Remelt and follow the instructions to the letter and you'll get a better result. You must allow it to cool gradually with a 'high' water jacket rather than the low water level shown in your pics. It has cooled too quickly and inconsistently.
PS If any water got in, this could separate out. The oiliness could also be because of poor mix/cooling. Remelting will be your best bet.


----------



## footfistart

Ok then I'll do that this evening. Can I remelt the wax with the lid on the jar. Not tight but just on to stop any water from getting into the wax.

Thanks very much for getting back to me.

Ryan


----------



## Dodo Factory

We wouldn't recommend leaving the lid on as you have solvents outgassing - your risk.
Water shouldn't get in if it is gently heated. You only need it above 85 degrees or so, just under boiling. Doesn't need to boil so the water shouldn't need to spit, just simmer.


----------



## footfistart

Right so I remelted the wax and I have now set it aside. Looks so much better already. I took the water to about 90c as it wouldn't melt then it eventually melted. Took about 25mins to get it molten state.

Here is what it looks like now in comparison to it last time. Should look better to you now right?



















Ryan.


----------



## Dodo Factory

That looks a LOT better already. Always give it a slow cool down with that hjigh water jacket. Waxes can go grainy if left to 'shock cool'. The carnauba crystallises. Those are the grains you feel.


----------



## footfistart

Here is what it looks like now. I think I'm on the road to recovery. The wax now seems a lot harder to touch. I think that's how its meant to be. I'll put some tissue over it and leave it for the night and report in the morning. Here is what it looks like now.










Thank you for your help.

Ryan


----------



## Banjoknows

Whats the advantage of 'home brew'?


----------



## Dodo Factory

footfistart said:


> Here is what it looks like now. I think I'm on the road to recovery. The wax now seems a lot harder to touch. I think that's how its meant to be. I'll put some tissue over it and leave it for the night and report in the morning. Here is what it looks like now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> Ryan


It is a bit dry on the top, so warm it with a hairdryer and rub it with a cloth or finger until you get the wax 'flowing' a bit, then put the lid on. It'll be good to go then.


----------



## Dodo Factory

Banjoknows said:


> Whats the advantage of 'home brew'?


Fun in making a wax yourself. That's it, really.

This homebrewing subforum wouldn't exist if there was no fun in creating a wax at home. It's like making home brew beer instead of buying a pint more easily from the supermarket in a can.


----------



## footfistart

Wax is now as it should. It's now a bit harder to buff off as I was trying it out on the lid. As for the wax in the jar I scrapped off the very top surface to reveal nice soft wax.

Thank you dodo juice for your time and help. Here is now what it looks like after a nights worth of curing.










Ryan


----------



## vek

glad you have sorted it & top marks to dodo for such a quick response :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory

Wax now looks very good indeed


----------



## bigbaldyone

Good job ryan! Dodo I'm so impressed by the customer service right now. Well done guys.


----------

